# Flex Larynoscopy



## LadyT (Jan 22, 2008)

Help please... Dr. is seeing pt every 6 mos & doing a flex larynoscopy to check for reoccurance of SCC of larynx. Do I use V10.21 history of neoplasm of larynx or the161.9? The pt has completed radiation therapy & currently has no signs of cancer.


----------



## philwjp (Jan 25, 2008)

*Laryngoscopy, Flexible*

You would use the current dx code the patient has on that day.  Our Medicare payer has added this dx to the LCD and Medicare pays.


----------



## myeo (Jan 27, 2008)

You would use history of malignant neoplasm


----------



## LadyT (Jan 28, 2008)

philwjp said:


> You would use the current dx code the patient has on that day.  Our Medicare payer has added this dx to the LCD and Medicare pays.



So you are saying history of  because on that DOS pt was cancer free?


----------

